# Quantum computer components 'coalesce' to 'converse'



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Quantum computer components 'coalesce' to 'converse'.



> *If quantum computers are ever to be realized, they likely will be made of different types of parts that will need to share information with one another, just like the memory and logic circuits in today's computers do. However, prospects for achieving this kind of communication seemed distant -- until now. A team of physicists working at the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) has shown for the first time how these parts might communicate effectively.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if the difference between "nearly" identical and identical will have an impact.

-- Tom


----------

